# Wanted Swisher Snow Plow



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

I need a Swisher plow for my ATV. Anyone got one they are selling?


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Why are you putting a Swisher on it if you dont mind me asking? They dont last vary long.


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

FOX-SNO-REMOVAL;712521 said:


> Why are you putting a Swisher on it if you dont mind me asking? They dont last vary long.


I already have their mount and have used the bucket a few times for personal use not in my business i was originally going to get a cross country plow and fab/weld mounts to go onto the swisher mount but all the guys in my ATV club keep telling me that the Swisher plow is good.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Ya that's true i guess it a depends on your own opinion.I had one originally but i used it commercially and it lasted only a few storms before it was a screwed up. So then i went out and got a cycle country plow, but if i was to get a new one, which is unlikely for a while, I would defiantly go with a Moose.


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

I will be using it for sidewalks at some of my accounts.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Ya then that shouldn't screw it up. Mine got screwed up because there was a few hidden surprises under the snow and it crumpled like a beer can. So wht do you have just the bucket att. and you want the plow


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes just the bucket which is great on mulch jobs.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I had the swisher mount on my old quad and I liked it because the front of the mount when the plow is on it doesnt sway liek moose and cycle country. but I had a tractor plow on my swisher mount. I focused my plow mount on my new one because I didnt want to front to sway all over.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;712616 said:


> I had the swisher mount on my old quad and I liked it because the front of the mount when the plow is on it doesnt sway liek moose and cycle country. but I had a tractor plow on my swisher mount. I focused my plow mount on my new one because I didnt want to front to sway all over.



I don't know what your talking a Moose sways, none of my 3 do!!!!! I think you ate 1 too many tail pipes!!!ROTFFLMAO


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

skywagon;712686 said:


> I don't know what your talking a Moose sways, none of my 3 do!!!!! I think you ate 1 too many tail pipes!!!ROTFFLMAO


my buddy with a foreman has a moose on his and his sways. but idk how he plows. knowing him he probably smacks banks and stuff.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

mine sways but its only held on by maybe 2 clamps. its holden strong lol


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Which Moose mount is he running the Old style Pin's through the Tubes or the New Style that has the Low profile mounting plate. 

My old style with the Pins through the Tubes did sway some, and really swayed alot when I only have one pin in. On the New style with the low profile mount my blade dosn't have near the sway of the old mounting system at all


----------

